
Ask HN: I found a bug in Google payments,then asked for an interview,am I crazy? - InspirML
Hi,
Basically any good coder could make a script to exploit that bug automatically, google would then send you money for no good reason, someone knowing this could potentially get a pretty large amount of money before Google even notice, it might even be possible to do it completely legally.<p>I tried a few times to make sure it was real, I got like 20$ wired on my account, without earning it, without lying, just by creating an account, using my legit personal info, and clicking on a few buttons.<p>I sent messages to a few of their recruiters on Linkedin, telling them that I found this bug and if it was enough to get an interview at their company haha...<p>I&#x27;m waiting for an answer right now.<p>Was that a dumb move? What should I do now?I live in Europe by the way.
======
uaas
First, I would have made a more official report on that bug, then wait for
their feedback. After that, I might have bring this matter up.

~~~
gus_massa
I agree. The recruiter may be a moron that is spamming interviews invitations
to anyone that sends a message. Try to find the official bug program.

